# Consults with-in multi specialty group



## ortho1991 (Jun 23, 2008)

Can anyone help with this.

We are a multi specialty group of orthopaedic surgons.  We now have a new physician, credentialed as a physical medicine and rehabilitation specialist.
Our spine Dr. referred a pt to our new Dr. physical medicine/pain specialist.
Our new Dr. wants to bill a consult. First time seeing this pt can he?   Also is physical medicine and rehabilitation considered a sub-specialty?  

Thank you for any help or advice.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 24, 2008)

*Referral vs request for consult*

Is Physicial Medicain / Pain Specialist a recognized subspecialty?

If Dr Spine is referring the patient (i.e. transfer of care) to Dr PM/PS then the patient is an ESTABLISHED patient (assuming they all bill under same tax ID)

If Dr Spine is asking Dr PM/PS for his opinion on how to manage patient, then it might be a consult.  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

